# A hard time deciding on gifts for the grand kids this year. What do you give the young ones?



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 6, 2018)

My grand kids usually know exactly what they want for Christmas or my daughter will give me choices. This year they haven't asked for a thing. My grandsons are 7 and 11 years old. We visit them for Christmas and although I could just give them a check or gift card they are young enough to enjoy opening gifts and still believe in Santa. I love being a part of that.

The oldest is fun loving, out going, does well in sports but not the studious type. My daughter decided on a fish tank and I got accessories to go with it and will give him a check for some fish. I think he will have fun setting it up and picking out the fish. Did you know they now have an automatic feeder which gets hooked to the computer for when they travel? 

The youngest is just the opposite. He is more serious, is full of questions and is also artistic. I decided to get him a microscope. His Dad is a doctor so maybe they will have fun with it together. I had one as a child. I saw it on the Mr. Wizard TV show in the 50's and wanted it so badly. My parents got it for me and I loved it. The photo shows the one I just purchased. As I remember mine was all metal. This one is plastic but looks sturdy.Time will tell.

My daughter allows them to play video games for a few hours on the weekend and that's it. I hope these gifts will hold their interest as much as the games.

Have you decided on gifts for the young ones in your family?


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 6, 2018)

Our grandkids are so over covered in the toy dept, we're just sending goodies

some may or may not make it


----------



## jujube (Dec 6, 2018)

All the young'uns in our family have more toys than they know what to do with.  This year, we're going with "experiences".....trips to the museum, amusement parks, Medieval Times, etc.  I'm going to make up gift certificates for these things.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 7, 2018)

They sound like good choices to me.

I would consider giving them wallets with a little cash or a McDonald's Arch card in them, it will make them feel grownup/important.


----------



## AprilSun (Dec 7, 2018)

I would just give them money and let them get what they want. You can never go wrong with money!


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 7, 2018)

jujube said:


> All the young'uns in our family have more toys than they know what to do with.  This year, we're going with "experiences".....trips to the museum, amusement parks, Medieval Times, etc.  I'm going to make up gift certificates for these things.



excellent


----------

